# LONG ISLAND POST HERE!!!!



## Firefight (Jan 25, 2011)

I just recently bought my first car it is a 1993 Nissan Sentra 2dr 1.6l base. I am now spending my money on getting anything and everything for this car so if anyone has cheap websites local shops post here Mainly on the east end in Suffolk Post about your car or anything build this thread


----------



## allegorious (Jan 12, 2013)

*Above And Beyond Your Average Auto Repair in Bellmore, New York*

My friend Andre is an expert mechanic and has a shop in Bellmore, NY right next to the LIRR station. He's the guy the other mechanics go to when they can't solve a problem. If you get the chance, check him out. His website is Automotive Repair Shop, Bellmore, Long Island, New York. - Marquino's Tire & Custom Wheels


----------

